# Sweaty Hands



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

grip tape, grip wrap, tennis racket tape, etc etc on the bow grip. Some put skateboard tape. There are many types of grip tape that are used by archers. just find one that is comfortable for you, isn't bulky on your bow grip and holds your hand in place. 



Chris


----------



## myrocks2 (Oct 8, 2011)

that's actually a great idea, can't believe I never thought of that. I never used grip tape before though, is one standard roll of tennis grip tape enough to cover the whole bow grip?


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

Hi, yes, one roll will do your grip. Sometimes they come in 3 packs. 


Chris


----------



## Neo888 (Feb 4, 2009)

Jager grips has rubber palm pads, which serves well for this case as well.


----------



## [W.S.Z] (Aug 6, 2012)

I used to get sweaty hands a lot, but it went away as my stamina increased. Grip tape works wonders, as does something to wipe your hands with in between your turns at the shooting line (in multiple archers per lane set-ups). I always carried something like a small towel. Even with good grip tape it's nice to start your turn with your hands wiped dry.


----------



## bowgal (Jun 12, 2003)

a bit of rawsin (sp) on your grip or a small amount onto where your hand contacts the grip...


----------



## Bee Man (Feb 22, 2013)

Look up talc powder or cone chalk. Use it when i play billiards


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

I've seen a few guys use a golf glove, but grip tap works. Almost all sporting goods carry them or you can get it at any horse supply store...used to as a compression wrap on the lower part of a horses legs.


----------



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

Bowgal - that's rosin. Baseball pitchers use it. 

I just use a towel and maker sure my hand is properly positioned (and use a Jager grip). If you push straight in to the grip, it should be ok. Maybe not comfortable, though.

(BTW- I heard that Hoyt did a test with Darrell Pace to see the effects of rain on the handle (squirting water on the handle). There was no change or problem because he had a good hand position.


----------



## fader (May 17, 2010)

archeryal said:


> (BTW- I heard that Hoyt did a test with Darrell Pace to see the effects of rain on the handle (squirting water on the handle). There was no change or problem because he had a good hand position.


You just touched on a question I had. Couldn't it be argued that someone with correct hand position shouldn't need any sort of traction on their grip?


----------



## RoscoeP23 (Feb 27, 2013)

I started using a golf glove in the summer for the same reason then just kept wearing it through the winter to keep my hand warm. I am on the W-coast in BC Canada and it is pretty mild here year round like Seattle I guess. Cheers Roscoe


----------



## bowmaster1972 (Oct 22, 2012)

One thing I have done to learn the correct hand position and how to shoot with sweaty hands, was to put a little Vaseline on the grip during training. This helped me to learn the proper grip. When my hand was position correctly, it did not slid, despite the extra slick-em. Felt kinda weird, but when I moved outside in the summer, I didn't have many grip problems.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> a bit of rawsin


In Jawguh, it's rawsin. 

Chris is right. Tennis racquet grip tape is the way to go. Absorbs sweat and stays tacky.

John


----------



## ghost_STi (Jul 25, 2010)

Head and Wilson tennis grip wraps work awesome


----------



## myrocks2 (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks ghost for the pics! 

Even when my hand doesn't slip, it just feels uncomfortable with all that sweat (for me at least). I guess it's just more for comfort and peace of mind when shooting tournaments. I'm already get nervous enough, I don't need another thing to worry about 

Also, how often do you guys have to replace the grip tape? Or do you guys not even have to replace it at all?


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

I've used all kinds of grip tape. It works well.

But, I've settled on a golf glove. Works well, too, plus two additional benefits - 1) it diminishes some of the tactile feedback from the grip to the skin on my palm and fingers, and I find that that allows me to 'forget about my grip and concentrate on my shot', and 2) it's a wearable arrow puller!


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

:shade: bet you guys never heard of this before but it works.... drink some tonic water 33 oz or more each day, starting 2 days before shooting its a little harsh till you get use to it ,but if you like lime or lemon juice you can add some to dull the taste..if you sweat a lot drink some every day...and watch how dry your hands stay.. mike


----------



## ghost_STi (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks ghost for the pics! *no problem!*

Even when my hand doesn't slip, it just feels uncomfortable with all that sweat (for me at least). I guess it's just more for comfort and peace of mind when shooting tournaments. I'm already get nervous enough, I don't need another thing to worry about 

Also, how often do you guys have to replace the grip tape? Or do you guys not even have to replace it at all? *I haven't changed it yet, but I'm guessing once every few months.. they're only $5 for a 3 pack so it's very affordable and simple to put on. *


----------

